
Ask HN: How do you feel about job hunting? - ativzzz
I am currently employed and a few weeks ago was considering searching for other jobs for financial and other personal reasons.<p>How do you guys feel about still going through the process now? From the &quot;Who is hiring&quot; post, clearly companies are hiring.<p>Now is obviously a riskier time to switch jobs, would you guys do it?
======
jimbob45
It’s frustratingly difficult for workers to find jobs. Recruiters lead you on
for weeks only to ghost you at the last second. Technical tests are now
frequently hours-long and give no guarantee of employment, even with stellar
results. Discrimination of any type can take place too easily with recruiters
as a legal barrier between you and the employer.

~~~
ativzzz
Your comment mirrors my experience with external recruiters during normal
times so I don't really see myself using recruiters now.

------
itronitron
You should stick with your current employer if you can but definitely keep
tabs on what is happening in your industry/career path.

Most companies listing open positions will not hire people to fill them. They
are mostly there as a cheap form of PR/advertising and to make their current
employees feel replaceable.

I don't think things will return to normal, not in six months, not in two
years. Companies will shrink, people with skills critical to their employer's
business will die or just quit and they may not be replaced.

On the bright side, open offices and the 'sharing economy' are likely ancient
history.

------
sloaken
I switched back in 2008 as the economy was headed down. I did not notice, just
felt I needed to get out. New company laid me off after 11 months, as the
market hit bottom. Company struggled with cash flow issues. To be fair, the
new VP hated the director and manager who hired me. Director was let go after
I was there 6 months. My manager and all her employees were let go when I was
let go.

Had I stayed with the prior company, not sure what would have happened.

------
ccajas
Side question: How is relocation going to work (for the larger companies) when
shelter-in-place is in effect?

